# How to add Windows 2012 server user to FreeBSD CIFS share?



## yash (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi guys,

As I have created one CIFS share of 5 GB and mounted to the Windows 2012 server machine. After that I created three Windows users on to the same server machine. Now the problem which I am facing that I am not able to add those 3 Windows 2012 users to the CIFS shares. Is there any way to do this or I am trying to do a unusual thing?

System specification:
Windows 2012 - 4 GB RAM with 100 GB of hard disk (in virtual environment).
FreeBSD 9 - 3 GB RAM with 100 GB of harddisk (in virtual environment)..


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: How to add Windows 2012 server user to FreeBSD CIFS shar*

If you configured Samba using _server_ authentication you will have to create those same users on Samba too.


----------



## yash (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: How to add Windows 2012 server user to FreeBSD CIFS shar*

Thanks for your reply, actually I am a student and new to FreeBSD.
If you will elaborate this then it will be a great help.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: How to add Windows 2012 server user to FreeBSD CIFS shar*

Your Samba is probably configured as a stand-alone server. Just like you have to create users on Windows 2012 to access shares, you have to do the same on Samba.


----------



## yash (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: How to add Windows 2012 server user to FreeBSD CIFS shar*

How can I check whether my Samba server is configured  as a stand-alone server or not?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: How to add Windows 2012 server user to FreeBSD CIFS shar*

I suggest you read the documentation that comes with it. 

http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Sam ... ollection/


----------



## yash (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: How to add Windows 2012 server user to FreeBSD CIFS shar*

Thanks Dice i have gone through the docs which you have mentioned. In this i am not able to understand that how can one add windows users to the cifs share which has mounted to the same windows machine.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: How to add Windows 2012 server user to FreeBSD CIFS shar*

Lets pretend your Samba server is actually Windows. How would you create a share on that? How do you 'add' users? It's exactly the same process.


----------

